# H14 functions nightmare



## RodB (May 20, 2013)

Hello guys , Im very frustrated with this stupid idea of so many functions on one button , can somebody tell me how to change this into No 2 easy mode , it seems stuck in No 3 defense mode and keeps flashing about every 6 seconds , its driving me crazy and the instructions leaflet dont tell you how to change modes only what each one is and how to find out what mode your in , I want to change modes ?

Thanks Rod


----------



## Dirtbasher (May 20, 2013)

Are you referring to Led lenser?

If so

Hold - Dimmer then Brighter

Professional mode
1 push - Morse / Boost / Power / Low Power / Dim / Blink / SOS / Defence Strobe

4 pushes then click switches - Professional / Easy / Defence programs

8 pushes then click switches- Reducing Power / Constant Current

Once you learn the functions , they are very handy, did you get a little card with a diagram of functions?
Also
If you go to their website they have flash videos, search YouTube as well


----------



## RodB (May 21, 2013)

Dirtbasher said:


> Are you referring to Led lenser?
> 
> If so
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info yes it the Led Lenser H14, must be something wrong Ive been playing around with button presses for hours and the dam thing keeps flashing about 6 seconds after you tune it on and Ive tried a few different new battery's , I cant find anything on the Led Lenser site ,or a support email .

This system is to much on one button , the lamp gives you no feedback as to what mode your in , its like playing a computer game where you got to press the right key sequences in the alloted time to open the secret door , I just want a good ol on and off at full power with dim , thats all I want its a lamp not a smart TV , I feel like throwing it the bin .

I cant find the box and only have the pamphlet that came with it , I press the button 4 times , each time I press it the light flashes on and the red led at the black flashes , so Im thinking this must be registered as presses , so I press 4 times and then click on , now Ive tried 4press and 2 clicks to get into Easy mode , 4 press and 1 click and 2 presses Ive tried just about every combination I can think off and then some , I got no idea what mode Im in all I know is I cant see a pattern to any off it and no matter where I end up you turn it back on its full power and flashes about 6 seconds later , , I would never in a million years bought this if id known how much trouble it can be to program and use simply , I use mine when hunting wild boar and night with dogs the last thing I need is a disco on my head at the wrong time , brilliant light but this muti function feature is stupid on a single button .

Cheers


----------



## Dirtbasher (May 22, 2013)

RodB said:


> I cant find the box and only have the pamphlet that came with it , I press the button 4 times , each time I press it the light flashes on and the red led at the black flashes , so Im thinking this must be registered as presses , so I press 4 times and then click on , now Ive tried 4press and 2 clicks to get into Easy mode , 4 press and 1 click and 2 presses Ive tried just about every combination I can think off and then some , I got no idea what mode Im in all I know is I cant see a pattern to any off it and no matter where I end up you turn it back on its full power and flashes about 6 seconds later , , I would never in a million years bought this if id known how much trouble it can be to program and use simply , I use mine when hunting wild boar and night with dogs the last thing I need is a disco on my head at the wrong time , brilliant light but this muti function feature is stupid on a single button .
> 
> Cheers



It's 4 presses and one click to change from easy to pro or defense. It then flashes the respective number to tell you which mode it's on.

I suggest putting it in easy mode, it then has the hold to dim to lower settings, or touch once to drop to 60% 

All this info is on their website in flash demo modes or plain diagrams, it's s a little confusing at first, but actually works ok.
www.ledlenser.com


----------



## Dirtbasher (May 22, 2013)

Here is direct link to the diagram, if you click the tab " light function" it describes the various functions in flash demo1 and 2

http://www.zweibrueder.com/ENG/technologie/smart.php?id=smart


----------



## Dirtbasher (May 22, 2013)

Under the heading SLT demo , it has the flash , apologies
The demo 2 explains the whole thing, you need to run the flash and select all the functions in the flash and it eventually shows in real time how to change the 3 modes

I've also attached the file on my Dropbox, if the moderators allow this link 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20088802/MT7.swf


----------



## RodB (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for all your effort I really appreciate it , I still have a problem , it works as your say , 4 pressers then click and it flashes 2 times to say Im in Easy mode , so I click again to turn it off , then I turn it back on again with a single click , light is full power , then 10 seconds it will flash 3-4 times , then 7 seconds later it will repeat the 3-4 flashes , 7 seconds repeat .7 seconds repeat so on and so on , drives you nuts .

How do I stop this Flashing so the light just is constant on ?

I cant believe it I just opened a new carton of batterys and put 4 out of that pack in the torch and its working without the flashing , the whole box of batterys must have been faulty with a lower charge because any out of that pack caused the flashing which must be a low Bat signal , changed the batterys from another new pack of 20 and no problems .

Cheers


----------



## Dirtbasher (May 22, 2013)

RodB said:


> Thanks for all your effort I really appreciate it , I still have a problem , it works as your say , 4 pressers then click and it flashes 2 times to say Im in Easy mode , so I click again to turn it off , then I turn it back on again with a single click , light is full power , then 10 seconds it will flash 3-4 times , then 7 seconds later it will repeat the 3-4 flashes , 7 seconds repeat .7 seconds repeat so on and so on , drives you nuts .
> 
> How do I stop this Flashing so the light just is constant on ?
> 
> ...



The flashes are indicating a low battery condition, at least that's what the manual says, it's happened a few times to me as well, I normally test my batteries before they deplete to zero and charge them up.
Use rechargeable batteries, much cheaper, get some white Sanyo eneloops, they are the best.
Do a search here on the forum to read up on them if you like.


----------

